# replacement



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

I a Russellstoll JPS1534D plug. Does anybody know if someone makes a matching part in a different brand that is available today?









I need a Russellstoll JPS1534D plug. Does anybody know if someone makes a matching part in a different brand that is available today?


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

This plugs into several receptacles at different locations so changing to a new style is not desirable. It is an option.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

Pics of the pins? 

Does it have a standard NEMA or IEC designation? If so, there's probably other brands that are compatible.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Looks like TnB is the winner...

Cheers
John


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks, 12-14 week lead time. All t ansb Russellstoll is on hold.


----------

